# Hillbilly farm return



## Mikeymutt (Jul 26, 2015)

i was at a loose end on what to do.so a mate who was at a loose end too said did I want to go out somewhere.so I said do you want to go too hillbilly farm,as I wanted to check out the cottage there what I missed last time.sadly the cottage was a no go,but will be keeping a close eye on it.we then had a wander around the cars and tractors.my mate was in his element.i found some new bits too.i think this place just keeps giving.and will be going again in the winter when the growth dies down..we heard voices when we were in there and hid up.we then spotted tripods and knew they were explorers,turned out it was three of my friends from up north and they had told me they were coming down to the farm and other bits in the area.


----------



## mookster (Jul 26, 2015)

Austin A50 Pickup, rare thing!


----------



## krela (Jul 26, 2015)

Excellent as always!


----------



## Rubex (Jul 26, 2015)

nice pics Mikey!


----------



## jsp77 (Jul 26, 2015)

Quality pice and a cracking location, keep up the good work.


----------



## smiler (Jul 26, 2015)

Well worth a revisit, in pic one, the object resting on the pipe by the window, it it a sieve? and the bucket hanging from the wall hook, what's it made of? I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 26, 2015)

smiler said:


> object resting on the pipe by the window, it it a sieve? and the bucket hanging from the wall hook, what's it made of?



A traditional wooden framed riddle - to give its vernacular name - by the look of it. Of fairly early manufacture judging how the retaining wires for mesh hold the reinforcing ring on. The bucket is your ever useful galvanised 'iron' item, sadly relegated to a wall hook by the plastic interloper!

Mikey - A really nice take on this place, you have a very good 'eye' for the unusual in a scene. Shame the old Reliant has lost its van body over the years and I still use an almost identical sack lift barrow when lifting bags of coal off our old Foden.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 26, 2015)

Thank you dirus you said exactly what I was going to say..yes it was a sieve and I still use them in our work.a friend showed me a picture how the reliant would have looked in the fiftie/sixties.shame to see it like that.


----------



## Sarah Gardiner (Jul 26, 2015)

Brilliant would love to go there. Back in time&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 27, 2015)

Very good shots Here. A lot of interesting items that take me back in time to my early teenager days. Thanks Mickey.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 27, 2015)

Excellent photos.


----------

